# Boat search light. What to buy?



## Knife11 (Feb 21, 2005)

Currently I have one of those wal-mart specials... you know the type 1 million candle power pistol grip and it recharges from the cigarette lighter. 

It's okay and seems bright enough, but I'm trying to find out what I might be missing.

I'd like to keep it around 100 dollars and my main conserns are that it float and be water proof (in case I drop it in the water) and that it's somewhat shock proof (boats bounce a lot and will jar the snot out of the light). Lastly I'd like it be chargable through the ciggarette lighter. 

So is there some awesome light that I'm missing out on?

Thanks! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## Sway (Feb 21, 2005)

Get a LightForce Blitz ML240 it's a little more than 100 bucks but you won't be sorry. I have two SL240’s or the land version they don’t have water tight seals that’s the only difference.

They have the longest throw of any 100W 12V Halogen spotlight and some HID’s that I have seen so far and on water you need some throw the more the better. Their light weight, tuff and will survive going overboard and should float unless it has a big battery attached to it. 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/oops.gif

Later
Kelly


----------



## Knife11 (Feb 21, 2005)

So do you actually hook that straight up to the boat battery? I need something portable. so I cna use it from the dock or on another boat.


----------



## Sway (Feb 21, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Knife11 said:*
So do you actually hook that straight up to the boat battery? I need something portable. so I cna use it from the dock or on another boat. 

[/ QUOTE ]

It's a portable spotlight with a lighter plug on the end of the coiled cord you have to supply the power source car, truck, boat or battery pack.

Later
Kelly


----------



## davidra (Feb 21, 2005)

I use a 1.5 million CP Vector. The most important thing to me was that it was corded, cordless and rechargable, which adds a bit to the price. I think it was $35 or so. I like having a rechargeable, but I also like the option of plugging it in if the battery runs down. Before I got into some longlasting LEDs I had a motor problem while night fishing and the only light I had was a rechargable spotlight. Didn't quite last long enough.


----------



## ACMarina (Feb 21, 2005)

There aren't a lot of spotlights that float, that's going to limit things up quite a bit. I guess you could put a lifejacket on the Thor /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Knife11 (Feb 21, 2005)

Well it does seem important for it to float since a water proof light at the bottom of the lake is no good to anybody /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

I'm open to suggestions though


----------



## Sway (Feb 21, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*ACMarina said:*
There aren't a lot of spotlights that float, that's going to limit things up quite a bit. I guess you could put a lifejacket on the Thor /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Just make sure to use an adult size lifejacket /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Sway (Feb 21, 2005)

The LightForce web page is a little vague to say the least that has been their major weak point. The Australian site has more information than the USA site go to www.lightforce.com and enter the Aussie International page for the full tour still a little vague.

I really can’t think of another light that will meet your needs other than the ML240, you may want to try Alpha Accessories and tell Rory I sent ya' he will take care of you /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

Later
Kelly


----------



## NikolaTesla (Feb 21, 2005)

Try Havis-Shields HID. Less than $200, Runs on Cig cord, 3200 lumen HID. Water proof too. Small too. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
You can get Vector 12 volt battery pack rechargeable for $22 shipped to power it.

NikolaTesla /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

An Arc just bears the spark that WILL light the dark.

Put hot wires in the museum. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## Sway (Feb 21, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*NikolaTesla said:*
Try Havis-Shields HID. Less than $200, Runs on Cig cord, 3200 lumen HID. Water proof too. Small too. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
You can get Vector 12 volt battery pack rechargeable for $22 shipped to power it.

NikolaTesla /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

An Arc just bears the spark that WILL light the dark.

Put hot wires in the museum. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I have both of them the Halogen Blitz will out throwing a H/S HID and it can be focused from flood to throw. In the beam shots you can see it's lighting up the field behind the target.

Halogen SL240 Blitz VS Havis-Shields HID at around 300 Yds utility pole target.

Havis-Shields






Halogen Blitz






I like both of them except if the H/S light was to go overboard it would sink like a Thor, sorry I meant rock /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif 


Later
Kelly


----------



## Knife11 (Feb 21, 2005)

Awesome pics!

I noticed that there is also a 170 and a 140. how much brighter is the 240? also how will my lame 1 million candle power light compair? I mean is this this say twice as bright??


----------



## MaxaBaker (Feb 22, 2005)

The 240 should be pretty bright compared to the 170. It's the same bulb with a different reflector so the beam should also be more focused. Your lame little 1 million CP light (highly overrated number) will probably be a lame little light. It may put out the same amount of light but certainly wont throw like the lightforces. Lastly, it does say that it's 2 million CP, but all of the numbers you see today are highly inflated. A 10 million CP Thor wouldn't even hit the 1 million CP mark. So, the 240 is unfortunatly not 2 MCP.


----------



## cheesehead (Feb 22, 2005)

I'd get the Blitz for the boat and a smaller light for walking on the dock. You can't beat the Blitz for useable throw. Some of the cheap 100 watters come close, but it's kinda of a crap-shoot. 

Also, to be honest, when you are scanning the water, sometimes it's better to have less focus (for example, the maxabeam, has incredible throw, but not very useful for looking around). So, again, with the Blitz being focusable, I think it's your best bet.


----------



## Sway (Feb 22, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Knife11 said:*
Awesome pics!

I noticed that there is also a 170 and a 140. how much brighter is the 240? also how will my lame 1 million candle power light compair? I mean is this this say twice as bright?? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Knife,

I haven’t tried the 140 or 170mm reflectors but they do look interesting because their size would make them easier to stow away the 240 measures 9 ½ inches across. Back when I was looking for a throw light I went through close to a dozen or so 12V units one, two, three and even 10 million CP rated spotlights they all are about the same in output, some flood more than others and a few like the Thor and Home Depot Husky light have good throw. 

Where the Blitz gets a leg up on the others is its small axial filament lamp and very nice large reflector put the two together and it makes the most of what you have to work with.

Me, I like throw so the choice was easy laying out the cash was the hard part /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif

Later
Kelly


----------



## enLIGHTenment (Feb 23, 2005)

Wouldn't something mounted be a better choice for a boat?

http://www.carlislefinch.com/marine/Default.htm


----------



## Knife11 (Feb 23, 2005)

http://watercraft.polarisindustries.com/watercraft/features.aspx?ModelID=028DCDEB-8A4E-4415-A5EC-54C1812260F7
Above is a link to the boat....No mounting it would not be good.


----------



## symes (Feb 23, 2005)

Another vote for the havis shields... I love mine and the rubber casing, designed for fire/rescue to use in hostile environments, means that it is going to survive well being thrown around on a boat.

I have a 12V receptacle on my wheel station and just plug it in there. The whole thing is so solidly built, it's just amazing.

The problem with the rechargeables, (having had a bunch) is that, if they are rarely used, you end up with a battery that gets upset and is never charged properly when you want it. 

If you are looking at using it to find the boat ramp, docking etc... it'll be great, I love the beam spread because you get a nice tight spot for picking out buoys etc... but get a good wide spill also which is great for MOB at night.


Symes...


----------



## markdi (Feb 23, 2005)

well boat is too small for a 800 million cp carbon arc search light - well almost too small


----------



## Knife11 (Feb 24, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can buy one of the ML240s???

Sway I tried the place you suggested but it's not listed on his site and he's not responding to my e-mail.

Anyplace else I can get it?


----------



## Mike Painter (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm leaning towards the lightforce. 
How well does it work as a flood light?
Does the plug on the corded version plug into the base as the included cord does on the cordless version?

As for tough, check out the video of the light being thrown, multiple times, on the ground hard enough to bounce higher than the thrower, or the number of hits it takes with a shotgun.
After several violent blows with a hammer the clear protective shield of the light was dented but not damaged.


----------



## Sway (Feb 28, 2005)

Mike,

The corded version it’s permanently attached the other works like a rechargeable drill you can either plug in a battery pack or a cord. It will open up into a flood just by turning the reflector and light up a good size area and still has a good hot spot. If you need more flood like a true flood light they have a diffuser lens that will spread out the beam I’ve never used one but it should work like a heavily textured reflector. 

Later
Kelly


----------

